# Angle stop failure after it was turned off.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

While doing a minor tank rebuild today, I shut off the angle stop and disconnected the old pb supply and was removing the fill valve when all of a sudden water rapidly erupted out of the 3/8 outlet on the supply. I didn't expect that, had to quickly stop the removal of the old fill valve, tighten it up again and slap the supply connector on while it was shooting water. Glad I keep a roll of paper towels with me strapped to the veto bag. That could have been bad.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

cheap plastic stem?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope, brass craft metal stem, the washer just disintegrated from being compressed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> While doing a minor tank rebuild today, I shut off the angle stop and disconnected the old pb supply and was removing the fill valve when all of a sudden water rapidly erupted out of the 3/8 outlet on the supply. I didn't expect that, had to quickly stop the removal of the old fill valve, tighten it up again and slap the supply connector on while it was shooting water. Glad I keep a roll of paper towels with me strapped to the veto bag. That could have been bad.


 Never had one failure on the one I REPLACED years ago, why? I always lubed those stem with silicone grease. But I do have problems with those non lubed ones installed by others.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have seen chunks of hard water stuck inbetween the seat and washer do that as well. It seems like the water is of and the chunk lets go!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Vice grips and rainbow gasket, both among my tools at all times, clamp over the 3/8" comp outlet, shut down, replace the stem.

One area I work in I frequently encounter 3/8" threaded valves dating back to the 50's, by default I price them for replacement, bad, bad day the first time I learned that lesson, even the faucet was clogged by the chunks.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Vice grips and rainbow gasket, both among my tools at all times, clamp over the 3/8" comp outlet, shut down, replace the stem.
> 
> One area I work in I frequently encounter 3/8" threaded valves dating back to the 50's, by default I price them for replacement, bad, bad day the first time I learned that lesson, even the faucet was clogged by the chunks.


You lost me with this one Grumpy? Sealing the 3/8" outlet will still not allow you to changed the stem in the angle stop?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> You lost me with this one Grumpy? Sealing the 3/8" outlet will still not allow you to changed the stem in the angle stop?



I think he meant stop the bleeding, then hit the main....then replace stem.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> You lost me with this one Grumpy? Sealing the 3/8" outlet will still not allow you to changed the stem in the angle stop?


No, it buys me the time to run to the meter and shut down.



GrumpyPlumber said:


> Vice grips and rainbow gasket, both among my tools at all times, clamp over the 3/8" comp outlet,* shut down,* replace the stem..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> No, it buys me the time to run to the meter and shut down.


Ok gotcha I just screw a supply on and vise grip it. Same idea!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

havent had one blow on me yet. But i do always locate the main shut off when dealing with any angel stop


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Was taught long time ago by my mentor, when those two handles faucet were popular.. don't even bother with the frozen stuck shut offs due to lack of grease, shut off at the main and drain the system down. Do your faucet repair and opened other faucets to let air back into those useless air chambers. The plumbing system will be quiet til the bill is paid.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Was taught long time ago by my mentor, when those two handles faucet were popular.. don't even bother with the frozen stuck shut offs due to lack of grease, shut off at the main and drain the system down. Do your faucet repair and opened other faucets to let air back into those useless air chambers. The plumbing system will be quiet til the bill is paid.


Never thought about the air chambers but I find myself doing this more often if I don't have time to change the stops!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I have got this habit of eyeballing the curb and locating the meter as I get out of the van to go to the door. Preparation is king.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had two recently that the curb stops were inoperable, one the stop did not close and the other had the stop turned almost upside down, the box had to be excavated and wrenches manipulated to get to the shutoff, of course, the county said it was fine to be that way.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Vice grips and rainbow gasket, both among my tools at all times, clamp over the 3/8" comp outlet, shut down, replace the stem.
> 
> One area I work in I frequently encounter 3/8" threaded valves dating back to the 50's, by default I price them for replacement, bad, bad day the first time I learned that lesson, even the faucet was clogged by the chunks.


Good idea. Rainbow has so many uses. 


I keep 3/8" comp caps stuffed with Teflon in my bag


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Ok gotcha I just screw a supply on and vise grip it. Same idea!


Note to self, check tool bag for pair of vice-grips.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Vice grips and rainbow gasket, both among my tools at all times.



What are rainbow gaskets?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

compression stops should be against code. Ball style with teflon or viton seals only!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Good idea. Rainbow has so many uses.
> 
> 
> I keep 3/8" comp caps stuffed with Teflon in my bag


Good idea.

I tend to look for tools that have multiple applications, saves clutter.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I hate neatness. I prefer controlled clutter. :giggle


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> What are rainbow gaskets?


Gaskets who love other gaskets of the same sex?

Seriously, it's a make it yourself gasket material. Used a lot on flange joint repairs and such


----------

